# Caught a limit today...



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

...but they weren't huge. Best was between 2-3 lbs. Anyone else enjoy the weather?

Here's the best one...pushing 3lbs.










Here's the first of the day










Everything hit on jerkbaits.


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Nice report!! Caught them in the shallows?


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

They were all fairly shallow. Bite went from about noon to 1:45PM...and then promptly shut off. They all had big tummies tho.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice pics Toku,glad to see you haven't quit for the year. Might not be the biggest ones swimming around but it's always fun to catch 'em right.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

spfldbassguy said:


> Nice pics Toku,glad to see you haven't quit for the year. Might not be the biggest ones swimming around but it's always fun to catch 'em right.


Better than dealing with crowds at the mall.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Tokugawa said:


> Better than dealing with crowds at the mall.


No doubt about that one.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Tokugawa said:


> Better than dealing with crowds at the mall.


Agreed, I fished on Turkey Day and then went back out today...Been catchin' several 8-9 inchers and 10-11 inchers lately....today I caught a Fat 14 incher....it was nice to finally get something decent...Thought I had a MONSTER!
May try tomorrow if the rain holds off and then I'm done unless we are blessed with Global Warming!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Good catch. Let's try to get together again next season.


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

Nice job on the limit. I will be enjoying the rain tomorrow along with the big gurls.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice job! I took advantage of the weather too. Got two really good ones yesterday.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Nice job Toku!

Portage Lakes was on fire Saturday, bunch of good fish!


----------

